# I hate not playing



## Aki-Chan (Jan 30, 2009)

Im not play ACCF becuss I want to bed hair! any one just want to chit chat??


----------



## avin456B (Jan 30, 2009)

Aki-Chan said:
			
		

> Im not play ACCF becuss I want to bed hair! any one just want to chit chat??


just time travel like  1 month then you'll get a bed head and then just time travel back o.o


----------



## Aki-Chan (Jan 30, 2009)

avin456B said:
			
		

> Aki-Chan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grr I know im tempted..... but I'v Had some bad things happen when I did that last time


----------



## avin456B (Jan 30, 2009)

Aki-Chan said:
			
		

> avin456B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lemme guess,neighbors moving in/out,weeds and so on.... right?


----------



## Joe (Jan 30, 2009)

I love white bed head <3


----------



## Muse (Jan 30, 2009)

Create a mule,for trading and stuff like that,and play on that one for now. When you get bed head hair, just move back.


----------



## Aki-Chan (Jan 30, 2009)

avin456B said:
			
		

> Aki-Chan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES!!! the moving out! I raly dont like time travle


----------



## Aki-Chan (Jan 30, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> Create a mule,for trading and stuff like that,and play on that one for now. When you get bed head hair, just move back.


ya I kno... but they miss the mules when they move out!
It makes me feel bad!


----------



## avin456B (Jan 30, 2009)

Aki-Chan said:
			
		

> avin456B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD thats the reason i time travel,report neighbors i want to move out to town hall then time travel 1 week later and repeat XD,but sadly sometimes ur good neighbor(s) move(s) out


----------



## avin456B (Jan 30, 2009)

lol i always time travel to april 31st 2009 to get some bells...(like 1 mil XD)


----------



## Muse (Jan 30, 2009)

Aki-Chan said:
			
		

> Muse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avoid talking to them and just send them letters. xD;


----------



## avin456B (Jan 30, 2009)

ay first i felt really bad at timje travelling,and i mean reeeely bad,but after u do it once,u soon dont even notice that you're doing it all the tome xD


----------



## avin456B (Jan 30, 2009)

*time


----------



## avin456B (Jan 30, 2009)

*time


----------



## Aki-Chan (Jan 30, 2009)

gggrrr!!! still no hair! how long dose it take!


----------



## MitchHanson (Jan 30, 2009)

Aki-Chan said:
			
		

> gggrrr!!! still no hair! how long dose it take!


Well if you get on your game you have to restart the process of getting bed head


----------



## Aki-Chan (Jan 30, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Aki-Chan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kno!!! so thats why im not!


----------



## Sapphireflames (Jan 30, 2009)

I got my bed hair by wearing a hat for too long.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 30, 2009)

XArceus said:
			
		

> I got my bed hair by wearing a hat for too long.


I wear my hat all the time. 0.o
It takes about 14 days I think.


----------



## lilshortay (Jan 30, 2009)

i would just TT if i wanted bed hair so bad. but i don't TT and i think bed head looks ugly but that's my opinion.


----------



## mimzithegreat (Jan 30, 2009)

ya i hate not playing either i just get on comp LOL


----------



## KCourtnee (Feb 1, 2009)

Well you're going to have the weeds whether you TT or not. So just TT about 2 weeks ahead and you'll have the bed hair. Then TT back to the normal time. :]


----------



## sauceisis (Feb 1, 2009)

avin456B said:
			
		

> lol i always time travel to april 31st 2009 to get some bells...(like 1 mil XD)


Why April 31st lol anyways Try Making A Mule And Then Stop Using It And Use Your New Bed Head But Still Keep Using The Mule Once In A While!


----------



## Fontana (Feb 2, 2009)

i would just time travel

there like only 25 weeds in your town


----------



## Earth (Feb 2, 2009)

I had bed head once, it looks messy XP


----------



## Earth (Feb 2, 2009)

And also when you time travel then come out your house, bubbles come out your nose or summin!


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 10, 2009)

Earth said:
			
		

> And also when you time travel then come out your house, bubbles come out your nose or summin!


LOL. i would love to take a picture of that.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 10, 2009)

It's like Nintendo attracts you to play.

Unless you like the bed head.


----------



## Placktor (Feb 10, 2009)

your gonna get weeds for not playing anyways also neighbors will move cause you not there just time travel...( not playing the game is just like if you time travled)


----------



## The400crew (Feb 10, 2009)

Good Luck getting Bed Head!


----------



## Vivi (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah if you want it that bad, just TT and then TT back and pick your weeds. No one will ever know.


----------



## Nedrian (Feb 11, 2009)

Aki-Chan said:
			
		

> avin456B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hope you realize that even if you don't time travel, and don't play for that amount of time, your neighbors are going to move out regardless. :/ they move out if you don't play... so either way you're not going to get around this, lol. same thing with weeds.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah. I get at least one or two weeds everyday. And I play everyday. My neighbors keep yapping about moving, but no one had the guts to move yet. =P


----------



## Rene (Feb 19, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Yeah. I get at least one or two weeds everyday. And I play everyday. My neighbors keep yapping about moving, but no one had the guts to move yet. =P


lol, you lucky

i had 4 animals who moved outta Gouville, one of them was Bill so that was hard to deal with


----------

